# 115

## medyza

, )   !   ,  . ,   .            115           .         ,      ,    (      ..) ,           ,    115     .  ,       .  .      ,  .          ,   : *         .6 115      ,            .* ) !      ,           ,    115 .        !       ,     ,    ?       ,    . .

----------

1.	                      19.07.2018  54     . 
2.	"   ,        ,      () ,   ,   "  25.04.2018 
3.	"   ,        ,      () ,   ,   "  25.04.2018, 
    ,         .

----------


## medyza

,  ,        .4      115     ,  ....     : ,   ..         ,  )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> )


 ,   ))

----------


## ZZZhanna

*medyza*,     ?

----------


## medyza



----------


## ananasik-s

-   ?

----------

,  .        ?

----------


## Lartchik

> -   ?


  ,     -       .

----------


## ananasik-s

> ,     -       .


 ,  .

----------


## Lartchik

> ,  .


   ,    ,  




> 1.	                    19.07.2018  54     . 
> 2.	"   ,        ,      () ,   ,   "  25.04.2018 
> 3.	"   ,        ,      () ,   ,   "  25.04.2018

----------


## Lartchik

> ,   : *         .6 115      ,            .* ) !


1.   .
2.      . 10  "   ":     ,             .

----------


## ananasik-s

29  2018 . N 04-00-07/17775 "  " (http://base.garant.ru/72036092/#ixzz5Qybmqz6S):

"  7.1    07.08.2001 N 115- ...      ... ,   ,  ,          ,                    : ..." (   ,  " ").

        ,  "  "     !

----------


## Lartchik

> ,  " "


  ,        .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .   .


     ,  .   "*** " ?

----------


## Lartchik

> .   "*** "


 .

----------


## Yanina2018

?

----------


## Yanina2018

*medyza*,        ?

----------


## medyza

> *medyza*,        ?


 ,              ()   .
    .   ,      ,           ( ),      .

----------


## -

*medyza*,  ..  !!! 



> .


    ,  !  .     () , ???

----------


## medyza

> 29  2018 . N 04-00-07/17775 "  " (http://base.garant.ru/72036092/#ixzz5Qybmqz6S):
> 
> "  7.1    07.08.2001 N 115- ...      ... ,   ,  ,          ,                    : ..." (   ,  " ").
> 
>         ,  "  "     !


   " "       19.07.2018     ,       5 http://www.fedsfm.ru/news/3329

----------


## Lartchik

> 


   ?

----------


## -

*medyza*,

----------


## medyza

115  ,    .     ,     .  , .     .

----------


## Lartchik

> 115  ,    .     ,     .  , .     .


  !

----------

:
www. rosevrobank. ru/ lendings/ ved

  ,   .   ..

----------


## ananasik-s

> ()   .


*medyza*,     +,   ? (  )
-    ?     ?

----------


## medyza

> *medyza*,     +,   ? (  )
> -    ?     ?


 +   10 .. ,   3  .

----------


## medyza

,       ,   ,        ,      .   .        ,    .

----------

! 
        ,  ..
,     : "        ,    *" ?
.

----------


## medyza

> ! 
>         ,  ..
> ,     : "        ,    *" ?
> .


 0

----------

"     ,      ",  "   ...   ",   " "?  ,    .

----------


## medyza

> "     ,      ",  "   ...   ",   " "?  ,    .


     ,  .5 http://www.fedsfm.ru/news/3329

----------

> ,  .5 http://www.fedsfm.ru/news/3329


   , ,     .   -   .
   :    ""    ""  .

----------


## Mimos_ka

! ,  . .     ?    ?

----------

> ! ,  . .     ?    ?


, .  .

----------


## ananasik-s

,  .   ,   Medyza    .

Medyza,     ,   :       -  ,    ? 
            -    -  (,       . - ,      ...       ...).

----------

> ,  .   ,   Medyza    .
> 
> Medyza,     ,   :       -  ,    ? 
>             -    -  (,       . - ,      ...       ...).


  . .   ,       .

----------


## medyza

,  , .        .        "" .      .  ,                ))))

----------


## medyza

,    ,        ))))

----------


## Lartchik

> .


!           ?

----------


## medyza

> !           ?

----------


## ananasik-s

!     .

----------

. ,        ,       115- ?

----------


## ananasik-s

,

----------


## 1727

> ,       ,   ,        ,      .   .        ,    .


       ?        ,   ...    ,    :Frown:  
 -  ?

----------


## Anber

> . .   ,       .


,  ,   ,    - ?

----------


## Anber

> ,  , .        .        "" .      .  ,                ))))


  ,   (((

, ,  :

1)     -  ,  "   "?
2)     ?          ?
3)     ()      -  ? 
4)    - ?   - ?//?    ?

----------

> ,  ,   ,    - ?


    .           .       -    ,  ,        , -  .     . ,  (  ,  ),  (  ),  (   -   ,       ,   ...),  ,   ,  .               .

----------

> ,  ,   ,    - ?


,   ,  ,  ,      ,         .

----------


## ananasik-s

> ,   ,  ,  ,      ,         .


    ?     ,    -        .

P.S.          -    ,     .      -  -    ?

----------


## Anber

> ,   ,  ,  ,      ,         .


, .

----------

> ,  , .        .        "" .      .  ,                ))))


  ,      .    ""     .

----------


## ananasik-s

, .   .

----------


## cepera83

!        ?   ,       ?

----------

